

"I Am Adam Lanza's Psychiatrist": A Response from the Mental Health Trenches - tokenadult
http://www.xojane.com/issues/a-response-to-i-am-adam-lanzas-mother-from-a-doctor-in-the-trenches-i-am-adam-lanzas-psychiatrist

======
Daishiman
For starters, psychiatrists in the US could show a little more compassion that
what I have heard countless times: the patient is fit into a limited diagnosis
of illness, given pills, and told to come back in two weeks.

Psychiatry and psychology are not practiced that way in most of the Western
world. There's a much stronger emphasis on psychotherapy and talk therapy and
an understanding that it can take a damn long time to help a patient in
distress.

